# Some chamber music classics IV - your recordings?



## joen_cph

As a continuation of a small series

http://www.talkclassical.com/41028-some-chamber-music-classics.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/41081-some-chamber-music-classics.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/41129-some-chamber-music-classics.html

this thread explores TC people´s recordings of some core chamber repertoire …

What recordings do you have? And maybe: what were the criteria? 
Partial answers allowed .

*- Bach: Partita for Solo Violin no.2

- Mozart: String Quartet, The Hunt

- Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden

- Ravel: Piano Trio

- Schoenberg: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht/Transfigured Night (incl. orchestral version)

- Shostakovich: Piano Quintet

*


----------



## Heliogabo

- Bach: Partita for Solo Violin no.2

My first set wast that of Uto Ughi, on RCA. I've heard it for years but more recently wanted to explore other performances, so I bought the Perlman (EMI) set, which I like, but I think it sounds pretty "romantic". I see the Nathan Milstein set highly recommended here and bought it last july, and yes, it's truly a wonderful rendition.

- Mozart: String Quartet, The Hunt

I'm done and satisifed with the Hagen quartet set. I have some other performances of other quartets but not this.

-Schubert quartet Death and the maiden

A natural favorite. For years I listened to the Budapest string quartet rendition, this was the one that made me fall in love with this piece. The quality recording is no that good so I searched for more modern recording and arrive to the Alban Berg quartett performances. I have both live and studio. As this is one of my favorite ensembles I enjoy a lot both recordings. Nevertheless my favorite is the Quarteto Italiano recording on Phillips, they take this piece out of this world. I discovered recommended here in TC.

-Ravel, piano trio

I have the Grumiaux trio recording but I'm not that familiar with this piece, need to give another listen to it.

-Schoenberg, Verklärte nacht

A favorite. I listened first the sextet version but owned first the orchestral version. That with Zubin Mehta on Decca. I tend to prefer the sextet version. I have Boulez with his ensemble intercontemporaine and with le Domaine musical, both quite different and enjoyable. I acquired recently the Juilliard quartet with Ma and Trampler because it was super cheap and I was very surprised, terrifice performance. It's hard to have a favorite performance of my favorite version. For the orchestral version my favorite is Karajan/Berliner wich I have in a 3 cd box that contains his 2nd viennesse school recordings, all of them stunning performances.

-Shostakovich, piano quintet

I became familiar with this (or I tought so) via Glenn Gould and the Symphonia quartet. One day I was surprised by the fact that this was not a complete recording of the piece. Oddly they recorded only three of the five movements. Later I bought a 5 cd box with piano pieces and chamber music by Shosta, that contains the quintet with Ashkenazy and Fitzwilliam SQ. It's a fine performance but I tend to prefer the partial Gould.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden: Juilliard String Quartet, Sony.

Ravel: Piano Trio: Trio Wanderer, Harmonia Mundi.

Schoenberg: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht/Transfigured Night (incl. orchestral version): Artemis Qt + 2, Warner Classics.

Shostakovich: Piano Quintet: The Borodin Trio + 2, Chandos.


----------



## Mandryka

joen_cph said:


> As a continuation of a small series
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/41028-some-chamber-music-classics.html
> http://www.talkclassical.com/41081-some-chamber-music-classics.html
> http://www.talkclassical.com/41129-some-chamber-music-classics.html
> 
> this thread explores TC people´s recordings of some core chamber repertoire …
> 
> What recordings do you have? And maybe: what were the criteria?
> Partial answers allowed .
> 
> *- Bach: Partita for Solo Violin no.2
> 
> - Mozart: String Quartet, The Hunt
> 
> - Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden
> 
> - Ravel: Piano Trio
> 
> - Schoenberg: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht/Transfigured Night (incl. orchestral version)
> 
> - Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
> 
> *


Hunt Quartet -- Collegium Aureum Quartet, Kuijken Quartet, Alexander Quartet. I think it's really hard music to get off the page, I've liked Collegium Aureum Quartet the best by far, but it may not be my sort of music really.

Bach: Partita 2 --The ones I like the most are John Holloway, Ingrid Matthews, Kuijken's first recording. There are others.

Ravel: Piano Trio -- Richter/Kagan/Gutman, which is quirky but very serious and hence my favourite.


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^

I thought I was more or less the only person appreciating the not very noticed or reputed Collegium Aureums in _The Hunt _quartet .


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

- Bach: Partita for Solo Violin no.2
I just have the Chaconne from John Holloway on ECM. Not keen on solo violin.

- Mozart: String Quartet, The Hunt
I have the Klenke Quartett on Profil.

- Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden
Takacs Quartet on Hyperion.

- Ravel: Piano Trio
Fujita Piano Trio

- Schoenberg: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht/Transfigured Night (incl. orchestral version)
Janine Jansen and friends, on Decca

- Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
Borodin Trio with Zweig and Horner, on Chandos


----------



## Ukko

The Bach: Mela Tennenbaum. For the Chaccone alone I have long enjoyed an old recording by... hah, another name that refuses to surface; begins with a Z maybe?

Hah! Zino Francescatti!

I don't have favorites for the others, except that I much prefer the sextet version of Verlärte Nacht.


----------



## joen_cph

*- Bach: Partita for Solo Violin no.2
*_- Poulet/arion 2cd 96 arn 268296 CD (settled the matter for me)
- Gotkovsky/rca 3lp 80 rl37406 LP
- "Chaconne": Heifetz/rca st lsc 3266 LP
- "Chaconne": piano versions by Michelangeli (CD), Nikolayeva (LP), Paul Wittgenstein (LP)_

-* Mozart: String Quartet, The Hunt*
_- FranzSchubert4/brilliant 12cd 94370 CD
- Italian4/ph 9LP 6747 097 LP
- Amadeus4/dg 2720 055 LP
- CollAur4/harm m 62 411 LP (an old favourite)

_*- Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden*
_- Maggini/asv 94 qs6150 CD
- Hagen4/dg 92 431 814-2 CD
- Melos4/dg 75 2740 123 LP
- CollAur4/basf-hm 20-22059-1 LP
- Hollyw4/capitol mono p8359 (Cover:Sunshine) LP_ This is the most unusual, or creative, of the bunch.

*- Ravel: Piano Trio*
_- Altenberg Trio/vanguard CD
- BeauxArts3/ decca 14cd 478 372-5 CD
- Joachim3/naxos 95 855 0934 CD
- Rubinstein,Heifetz,Piatigorsky/artone 4cd 50-05 222520-354 CD
- Eskær3/class 418 CD
- Caecilian3/turn 79 tvc 37007 LP_

- *Schoenberg: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht/Transfigured Night (incl. orchestral version)*
_- Sextet version: Boulez,EnsIC/ cbs-sony 11cd 8876 542 9572 CD + LP cbs 85 im39566
- String orchestra version: 11 ones; have been collecting quite a few, I like the work a lot.
- Piano Trio version, by Steuermann: Altenberg Trio / challenge classics CD _

*- Shostakovich: Piano Quintet*
_- Richter,Borodin4/mel 85 a10 00109 003 LP
- Melos Ensemble / l´oiseau lyre LP (less interesting)_


----------



## tortkis

*Bach: Partita for Solo Violin no.2*
Rudolf Gähler - this is an interesting recording, using curved bow with which four notes can be played simultaneously. Itzhak Perlman - Very smooth, but I don't listen to it recently. Mark Lubotsky - included in the Brilliant Classics Bach Edition. I think it is fine, but I have not listened to it often.

*Mozart: String Quartet, The Hunt*
Hagen Quartet is satisfying. Franz Shubert Quartet - not so impressive.

*Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden*
Verdi Quartet, Taneyev Quartet. Both good.

*Ravel: Piano Trio*
I don't have any recording.

*Schoenberg: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht/Transfigured Night (incl. orchestral version)*
Schoenberg Quartet, Jan Erik van Regteren Altena, Taco Kooistra
Ensemble InterContemporain / Pierre Boulez
Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Heinz Holliger
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Otto Klemperer
... I like all of them, but Klemperer's recording sound is a bit dated.

*Shostakovich: Piano Quintet*
Borodin Quartet & Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## Guest

Two pence:

Bach: Grumiaux

Schubert: Pavel Haas Quartet

I offer no comparisons but I love both (actually I've just realised I have the Schubert by the Melos too! That's a first!)


----------



## D Smith

- Bach: Partita for Solo Violin no.2 - Perlman, one of my favourite CD’s ever.

- Mozart: String Quartet, The Hunt - Klenke Quartett

- Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden - Takacs Quartet. Superb.

- Ravel: Piano Trio -Rembrandt Trio. Another treasured disc.

- Shostakovich: Piano Quintet - Beaux Arts w/ Drucker and Dutton


----------



## Xaltotun

Schubert - String Quartet 14 "Death and the Maiden" - Quartetto Italiano. (Really like it)
Also I've listened to Tokyo Quartet (don't own it), and I remember liking it maybe even more.

Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht String Sextet - Juilliard String Quartet + Trampler + Ma (Like it, but have compared little)
I also have the orchestral version by Chailly / Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, but I prefer the sextet version, no matter how well the orchestral version is played.


----------



## Xaltotun

Some suggestions for future threads in this series, joen_cph:

Mendelssohn Piano Trios. Dvorak Piano Quintet. Brahms String Sextets. Bruckner String Quintet. Tchaikovsky String Sextet "Souvenir de Florence".


----------



## joen_cph

Thank you ... so far I thought of perhaps 7 threads, including some of the works you mention; at least, the threads won´t necessarily die out due to short-lived relevance, since new members and other posters can supplement as well and won´t be dependent on an intense, ongoing discussion here.

BUT actually I don´t feel that I have a monopoly on these threads or the title, so others are welcome to start sequels. 

I also thought of making a thread or two simply consisting of ongoing suggestions / collection answers by members.

However, I would personally like the threads to be of similar design and wordings though, so that they are easy to locate and continue. Also, that lesser known pieces only occur rarely, or in special-edition threads


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*- Bach: Partita for Solo Violin no.2*
I don't own a recording. I have listened to Rachel Podger and Julia Fischer's accounts, slightly preferring Julia Fischer, although I enjoyed both. I will probably add the JF recording to my collection soonish.
*
- Mozart: String Quartet No. 17, KV 458 "The Hunt"*
Leipziger Streichquartett [MD&G, 2003 CD] which I find excellent
*
- Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden*
Quartetto Italiano [Philips, LP and FLAC download, rec. 1966]
I do intend to get a modern version some time, but this vintage Quartetto Italiano version is spellbinding.
*
- Ravel: Piano Trio*
The Florestan Trio [Hyperion, CD, 1999]

*- Schoenberg: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht/Transfigured Night (orchestral version)*
Chailly, RSO Berlin [Decca, CD, 1990]
I must get a string sextet version also.

*- Shostakovich: Piano Quintet*
Borodin Trio; Mimi Zweig, Jerry Horner [Chandos, LP, 1983]
A long time favourite.


----------



## GKC

Bach: Grumiaux (Philips), Hilary Hahn (Sony)

Mozart: Quartetto Italiano (Philips)

Schubert: Quartetto Italiano (ibid)

Shostakovich: Fitzwilliam quartet,Ashkenazy (London)/ Prazak quartet,Koroliov (Praga)

Ravel: Borodin Trio (Chandos)

Schoemberg: have not heard Verklarte Nacht (oh, mensch: sie mussen diese stuck horen!)


----------



## Vaneyes

*1 - Bach: Partita for Solo Violin no.2, w. James Ehnes (Analekta rec.2000)

0 - Mozart: String Quartet, The Hunt (Currently, no recording of. Previously, ABQ/EMI, and others.)

1 - Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden, w. Melos Qt. (Harmonia Mundi rec.1991)

1 - Ravel: Piano Trio w. Florestan Trio (Hyperion, rec.1999)

2 - Schoenberg: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht/Transfigured Night, w. Members of EIC/Boulez (Sony rec.1983). Orch. - Philh./Sinopoli (Eloquence rec.1994).

1 - Shostakovich: Piano Quintet, w. Berman/Vermeer Qt. (Naxos rec.2000)
*


----------



## PeterF

Mozart String Quartet K.458 "Hunt"
Smetana Quartet
Quartetto Italiano
Chilingirian Quartet
Guarneri Quartet
Prazak Quartet

Schubert String Quartet D.810 "Death and the Maiden"
Amadeus Quartet
Juilliard Quartet
Manderling Quartet
Belcea Quartet


----------



## jegreenwood

Bach: Partita for Solo Violin no.2
Milstein (DG)
Fischer
Grumiaux
Kremer (ECM)
But the best performance I've heard was Tetzlaff live as part of a marathon including all 6 violin solo works. I haven't bought either of his cycles as they would mar my memory.
(Plus versions on guitar, lute and piano)

Mozart: String Quartet, The Hunt
Alban Berg Quartet (my favorite of the two I have)
Talich Quartet

Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden
Alban Berg Quartet (again my favorite)
Juilliard Quartet
Quartetto Italiano (I love their version of #15 - it's the first time I really appreciated the piece, but am cooler to their version of #14)

Ravel: Piano Trio
Rubinstein/Heifetz Piatigorsky
Florestan Trio

Schoenberg: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht/Transfigured Night (incl. orchestral version)
Ma/Trampler/Juilliard

Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
Borodin/Richter


----------



## Balthazar

Current favorites...

*- Bach: Partita for Solo Violin No.2:* Gidon Kremer (Dionysus) and Christian Tetzlaff (Apollo)

*- Mozart: String Quartet, The Hunt:* Guarneri Quartet is the only one I've got.

*- Schubert: Quartet, Death & the Maiden:* Belcea Quartet.

*- Ravel: Piano Trio:* Rubinstein, Heifetz, Piatigorsky.

*- Schoenberg: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht/Transfigured Night (incl. orchestral version):* Emerson Quartet +.

*- Shostakovich: Piano Quintet:* Edward Auer, Paul Rosenthal, Christian Bor, Marcus Thompson, and Godfried Hoogeveen.


----------

